# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C >  کتاب یا مرجع آموزش سی و سی پلاس پلاس

## aros.kabir

سلام به دوستان .... 

می خواستم برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنم ... که بعد کمی سرچ فهمیدم که با سی باید شروع کنم چون برنامه پایه ای هستش ... 

بعضی ها هم می گن از سی پلاس پلاس شروع کنم ... فرقشون چیه ؟ 

البته فرقشون رو هم سرچ کردم ... ولی خب کسایی که تجربه دارن بهتر می دونن ... نظر شما چیه ؟ 

کتابی معتبر یا سی دی آموزشی در این باره سراغ ندارید ... ؟ 


ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید ... 

موفق و پیروز باشید ...

----------


## Nima_NF

زبان ++C زبانی پیشرفته تر از C می باشد و علاوه بر اینکه تقریبا تمامی قابلیت ها و امکانات زبان C را در بر می گیرد، امکانات جدیدتری نیز دارا می باشد و در سال های آینده شاهد ارائه نسخه جدیدتر آن خواهید بود.

از جمله این برتری ها وجود OOP یا شئی گرایی می باشد که در حال حاضر یک نیاز روز برنامه نویسی می باشد و نیز وجود کتابخانه قدرتمند STL که توسط آن می توانید اکثر الگوریتم ها و روش هایی را که قبلا به صورت دستی انجام می دادید از طریق کلاس های بهینه و استاندار ++C  انجام دهید و در عین حال کتابخانه های C نیز در دسترس شما می باشد.
با وجود این موارد شما به میزان بسیار کمی سر بار اضافی(Overhead) خواهید داشت که با پیشرفت تکنولوژی این مورد محسوس نمی باشد و قابل صرفنظر کردن می باشد.

شدیدا توصیه می شود از کامپایلرهای قدیمی مانند ++Turbo C استفاده نکنید، مطالعه تاپیک زیر خالی از لطف نیست:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=99290

-----------------------------------
کتاب های پیشنهادی:
1) C++‎ How to Program یا نسخه فارسی آن  "چگونه با C++‎ برنامه بنویسیم" نویسنده دیتل
2) کتاب ++C جعفرنژاد قمی (به عنوان تکمیل بیشتر)

سایت زیر نیز مرجع مناسبی برای رفع مشکلات و نمونه ها می باشد:
http://www.cplusplus.com/

ضمنا در همین بخش نیز مقاله ای قرار داده شده که حاوی توضیحاتی در مورد برنامه نویسی پیشرفته با این زبان می باشد و مطالعه آن مفید خواهد بود.

موفق باشید

----------


## King_Net

MER30

جامع و مفید بود
البته اینم مرجع خوبیه
C++‎ How to Program,

----------


## galaxy.ice

فنی ترین کتاب C++‎ که خیلی دوسش دارم the compelete reference C++‎ e
این نظر منه!

----------


## mafia5

با سلام
دوستان من چند وقتيه c رو شروع كردم با كتاب جعفرنژاد قمي خوبم بوده.
حالا چي كار كنم يعني ول كنم برم ++c بخونم؟
ممنون.

----------


## Nima_NF

> با سلام
> دوستان من چند وقتيه c رو شروع كردم با كتاب جعفرنژاد قمي خوبم بوده.
> حالا چي كار كنم يعني ول كنم برم ++c بخونم؟
> ممنون.


کتاب  ++C جناب جعفر نژاد خیلی اصولی نوشته نشده و با توجه به اینکه در کتاب C مطالبی ذکر شده است دیگر در ++C آن ها بیان نشده است.

بله به نظرم به سراغ کتاب ++C بروید، چرا که تنها بحث های فایل ها و ورودی و خروجی ها متفاوت می باشد، ضمنا در کتاب ++C مهم ترین بخش هایی که متفاوت می باشد بحث کلاس ها ، بارگذاری مجدد عملگرها و یک سری جزییات اندک می باشد.

وقتی که ++C را یاد گرفتید به راحتی صفحات مختلف کتاب C را به سرعت بررسی کنید تا تفاوت های اندک این دو زبان را فرا بگیرید، چرا که در ++C می توانید اکثر کتابخانه ها و قابلیت های C را نیز استفاده کنید (در برخی موارد باید استفاده کنید) که این موارد در کتاب C ایشان وجود دارد ولی در کتاب ++C ذکر نشده است .

کسی که ++C را می داند تقریبا بیشتر C را نیز می داند.

----------


## mafia5

ببخشيد همين جا يه مقاله خوندم كه گفته بود براي نوشتن سيستم عامل حتما بايد c بلد باشيم.چون هدف منم همينه مي گم شايد بهتر باشه اول C رو تموم كنم بعدا ++c. 
نظر شما چيه؟
ممنون.

----------


## Nima_NF

فرقی نمی کند، این به شما بستگی دارد. 
اگر کتاب C را شروع کرده اید می توانید ابتدا آن را تمام کنید و سپس به ++C بپردازید.

----------


## maasome

با سلام 
من کاربر جدیدی هستم و به شما پیشنهاد می کنم که به سایت زیر نیز سری بزنید 


*www.nazdik.com*

----------


## simul8or

C++‎ Primer Plus (4th Edition)
کسی این کتاب رو خونده؟ 
بی نظیره، از پایه تا پیشرفته با جزئیات کامل. 1128 صفحه.

----------


## najafzade

> سلام به دوستان .... 
> 
> می خواستم برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنم ... که بعد کمی سرچ فهمیدم که با سی باید شروع کنم چون برنامه پایه ای هستش ... 
> 
> بعضی ها هم می گن از سی پلاس پلاس شروع کنم ... فرقشون چیه ؟ 
> 
> البته فرقشون رو هم سرچ کردم ... ولی خب کسایی که تجربه دارن بهتر می دونن ... نظر شما چیه ؟ 
> 
> کتابی معتبر یا سی دی آموزشی در این باره سراغ ندارید ... ؟ 
> ...


کتابهای جعفر نژاد قمی فعلا بهترین هستند. :خجالت:

----------


## navid_8x

من می گم C و C++‎ جعفر نژاد رو بگیر چون خیلی اونا رو ساده نوشه. C++‎ جعفر نژاد کلاس رو توضیح داده و کار با فایلش فرق داره و کتاب c جعفر نژاد خیلی از توابع رو و چند روش جالب رو توضیح داده. (در کل دو تاشم بگیر).
کتاب های ناقوس اندیشه هم خوب و بهتره بگم کامله چون بیشتر ترجمه هستن

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> کتابهای جعفر نژاد قمی فعلا بهترین هستند.


بدون شرح !!!



> من می گم C و C++‎ جعفر نژاد رو بگیر چون خیلی اونا رو ساده نوشه. C++‎ جعفر نژاد کلاس رو توضیح داده و کار با فایلش فرق داره و کتاب c جعفر نژاد خیلی از توابع رو و چند روش جالب رو توضیح داده. (در کل دو تاشم بگیر).
> کتاب های ناقوس اندیشه هم خوب و بهتره بگم کامله چون بیشتر ترجمه هستن


کتاب های انگلیسی را از دست ندهید ( توصیه اکید)

موفق باشید

----------


## soroush68

سلام.
امسال از نمایشگاه کتاب یه کتاب 300 صفحه ای خریدم به نام Object-Oriented Programming using C++‎ (Alok Kumar Jagadev,Amiya Rath, Atchidananda Dehuri) k
نویسنده هاش هندی هستن و کتاب خوبیه. میتونه به عنوان دومین کتاب خوانده بشه برای یادگیرنده سی پلاس پلاس.

----------


## mehrshad_am

سلام

به نظر من برای یادگیری باید از ++C شروع کرد. برای شروع بهتره از کتاب جعفر نژاد شروع کنین و تا آخر ویژگی های پشرفته در کلاس ها ادامه بدین بعدش برید سراغ کتاب دیتل و همزمان #C هم شروع کنین. البته از ریاضیات گسسته، ساختمان داده ها و طراحی الگوریتم هم نباید غافل بود. 

اگر مایل بودید میتونم اطلاعات بیشتری به شما بدم.

----------


## Felony

والا ما که ندیدیم کتابای جعفر نژاد خوب باشن از هر برنامه نویسی مطرحی هم که بپرسی چی کار کنم که برنامه نویس خوبی شم میگه :
1.کتاب های انگلیسی و زبان اصلی بخونید 2.همیشه عملی کار کنید 3.سراغ کتاب جعفر نژاد نرین

----------


## یاسر یاسر

کاربر SmileSoft  و کاربران دیگر :
چه کتابی و چه استارتی برای یاد گرفتن برنامه نویسی C پیشنهاد می کنید ؟

----------


## astronomist90

> سلام
> 
> به نظر من برای یادگیری باید از ++C شروع کرد. برای شروع بهتره از کتاب جعفر نژاد شروع کنین و تا آخر ویژگی های پشرفته در کلاس ها ادامه بدین بعدش برید سراغ کتاب دیتل و همزمان #C هم شروع کنین. البته از ریاضیات گسسته، ساختمان داده ها و طراحی الگوریتم هم نباید غافل بود. 
> 
> اگر مایل بودید میتونم اطلاعات بیشتری به شما بدم.


می شه اطلاعات بیشتری به ما بدید

----------


## powerboy2988

کتاب های ترجمه شده هربرد شیلد و دیتل خیلی بهتر از کتاب قمی هستش، اگه می خوای حرفه ای کار کنی کتاب های انگلیسی خیلی بهتره ، هم زبانت قوی می شه هم برنامه نویسی رو بهتر یاد می گیری، کتاب های قمی فقط به درد دانشگاه و سوالات امتحانی می خوره

----------


## camboy

سلام به همیه دوستان
میخواستم بدونم به نظر شما بهترین راه یاد گیری زبان سی چیه؟از کتاب شروع کنم یا نرم افزار؟اگه میشه یه کتاب عالی به من معرفی کنید.

----------


## mafia5

دوستان كه چند دفعه گفتن اسم كتاب هارو.

به نظر من هيچي كتاب نميشه اما بايد در كنارش كد هارو هم تو نرم افزار امتحان كني و باهاشون ور بري.

منم از جعفرنژاد شروع كردم اما زبان اصلي هم بايد كار كني.

----------


## ++Hichkas

> سلام به دوستان .... 
> 
> می خواستم برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنم ... که بعد کمی سرچ فهمیدم که با سی باید شروع کنم چون برنامه پایه ای هستش ... 
> 
> بعضی ها هم می گن از سی پلاس پلاس شروع کنم ... فرقشون چیه ؟ 
> 
> البته فرقشون رو هم سرچ کردم ... ولی خب کسایی که تجربه دارن بهتر می دونن ... نظر شما چیه ؟ 
> 
> کتابی معتبر یا سی دی آموزشی در این باره سراغ ندارید ... ؟ 
> ...


فکر میکنم که برای ++c کتاب (چگونه با ++c برنامه بنویسیم ؟) بهترین مرجع باشه و بزای C کتاب جعفرنژاد. اینم که کد وم رو یاد بگیری به خودت بستگی داره .

----------


## tnt_64

:گیج: من يه اموزش C++‎رو پيدا كردم سايتشم اين
forum.dpi guide.com

----------


## rd.net

از همتون بابت نظراتتون تشکر میکنم...

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام
من فكر ميكنم كه كتاب جعفر نژاد خوبه ولي براي كسي كه قبلا سابقه ي برنامه نويسي داشته باشه.
در اين كتاب آموزش با فرض دانستن مقدمات كار كه همان c و فلوچارت نويسي است انجام شده.
ولي من از ان استفاده ميكنم و مشكلي برايم پيش نيامده غير از مشكلات بسيار زياد ويراستاري(تايپي).
شما براي شروع مي تونين از كتاب مخصوص پيام نور استفاده كنين كه خيلي عالي توضيح داده.
(كتاب برنامه نويسي پيشرفته) ولي نويسنده ان را نمي دونم فقط مي دونم جلد آبي دارد.

----------


## Red Phoenix

دوستان من کتاب جعفر نزاد رو گرفتم بدی نیست(چون همش می خواد با مسئله از زیر همه چیز در بره دیگه توضیح تخصصی نمی ده) حالا می خوام ببینم کتاب فارسی بهتر از جعفر نزاد قمی هست یا نه منظورم از بهتر اینه که مفصل تر و مو شکافانه تر بحث رو باز کنه همینطور بحث های حرفه ای رو هم در بر داشته باشه. اگه چیزی مد نظرتون است ممنون می شم بگید.
با تشکر

----------


## saeid99

به نظرم کتاب دیتیل رو بگیری بهتره با نام چگونه با سی پلاس پلاس برنامه بنویسیم که ترجمش هم داخل بازار موجوده فکر کنم ترجمه غلزم باشه..

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.
در جواب دوست خوبمون كه كتاب آفاي قلزم را پيشنهاد داده بودند بايد بگويم كه اين كتاب سطح بالاست و معمولا براي درس برنامه سازي پيشرفته به كار گرفته مي شود و براي شروع مقداري ( البته بيشتر از مقداري ) سنگين است . نسخه اي كه من از اين كتاب ديدم ( 86 ) مثال كم داشت و به هيچ عنوان توصيه نمي كنم و علاوه بر اين قيمت زياد ( دو جلد هر جلد 10000 تومان كه مناسب نيست) و نگفتن بخش هايي است .اين كتاب در بيان بعضي مطالب كوتاهي كرده است.
بنده به شما كتاب انگليسيش رو ( البته اگر زبانتان خوب است ) پيشنهاد مي كنم.(البته فكر نمي كنم پيدا بشه چون ان نسخه اي كه من ديدم تيراژش 500 جلد بود )
اگر هم انگليسيتون ضعيفه مي توانيد از كتاب برنامه نويس پيشرفته نوشته ي دكتر احمد فراهي ( اگر املاش درست باشه ) انتشارات پيام نور استفاده كنيد. 
من فصل اول و دوم اين كتاب را بصورت پي دي اف روي سايت گذاشتم و اگر تاپيك هاي من رو بگرديد مي توانيد انها را دانلود كنيد.(حدود 500 مگا بايت)
خدانگهدار.

----------


## MIDOSE

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.
> در جواب دوست خوبمون كه كتاب آفاي قلزم را پيشنهاد داده بودند بايد بگويم كه اين كتاب سطح بالاست و معمولا براي درس برنامه سازي پيشرفته به كار گرفته مي شود و براي شروع مقداري ( البته بيشتر از مقداري ) سنگين است . نسخه اي كه من از اين كتاب ديدم ( 86 ) مثال كم داشت و به هيچ عنوان توصيه نمي كنم و علاوه بر اين قيمت زياد ( دو جلد هر جلد 10000 تومان كه مناسب نيست) و نگفتن بخش هايي است .اين كتاب در بيان بعضي مطالب كوتاهي كرده است.
> بنده به شما كتاب انگليسيش رو ( البته اگر زبانتان خوب است ) پيشنهاد مي كنم.(البته فكر نمي كنم پيدا بشه چون ان نسخه اي كه من ديدم تيراژش 500 جلد بود )
> اگر هم انگليسيتون ضعيفه مي توانيد از كتاب برنامه نويس پيشرفته نوشته ي دكتر احمد فراهي ( اگر املاش درست باشه ) انتشارات پيام نور استفاده كنيد. 
> من فصل اول و دوم اين كتاب را بصورت پي دي اف روي سايت گذاشتم و اگر تاپيك هاي من رو بگرديد مي توانيد انها را دانلود كنيد.(حدود 500 مگا بايت)
> خدانگهدار.


 با سلام 
می گم خوب شد اینو گفتید چون دیگه قصد خریدش رو کرده بودم می گم از قمی که خوب نیست چون خودم یکیشو دارم شما چی پیشنهاد می کنید البته PDF نباشه چون حوصله نگهداریش رو ندارم می گم پس از کی واقعا خوبه چون من یک کتابی می خوام که واقعا هم زیاد توضیح بده و هم خوب راستی اگه تا عید صبر کنم ممکنه فرجی بشه یهو صاعقه بزنه و یکی نسخه ی خوبی ارائه بده . لطفا نام چندتا از کتاب های خوب رو که حالا اگه فارسی باشه هم بد نیست (به غیر از قمی) به ترتیب الویت بگید.
ممنون و درود بر همگی

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.
اول بايد بگويم كه من در پست قبل اشتباه كردم و نوشتم 500 مگا بايت كه بدين وسيله اصلاح مي كنم ميزان درست 500 كيلو بايت است.
دوما بايد بگويم كه هيچ كتابي مانند كتاب زبان اصلي كامل نيست چون هر مولف بخشي را به دلخواه خود (به دلايلي كه براي خودم هم معلوم نشده ) در برگردان به زبان فارسي حذف كرده.
بهترين راه، استفاده از چند منبع است .
من خودم از كتاب C  جعفر نژاد شروع و سپس C++‎ جعفر نژاد ،برنامه نويسي پيشرفته احمد فراحي( اگر املاش درست باشه)،ديتل(قلزم)،ويژال سي ++ انتشارات نصر( به همين ترتيب حالا كم يا زياد استفاده كردم ولي (اين نظر من است و شايد شما راه بهتري بلد بوديد.)بهترين به نظر من جعفر نژاد است.
البته اين كتاب اگر در كنارش كار نكني بدترين كتاب است.
بهترين كتاب خود معلم است.
من خودم در كنار تمرينات معلم هر تمريني كه دوستي اشنايي و... به من مي داد يا يه زهنم مي رسيد حل مي كردم و اشكالاتم را از دوستان ترم بالايي مي پرسيدم.(البته بايد بگويم راه حل اصلي همين است و نه چيز ديگري.)
اين نظر من است و حتما دوستان نظر ديگري دارند و به گفته هاي بنده اكتفا نكنيد.
خدا نگهدارتان.

----------


## shervin_agh67

کتاب جعفر نژاد برای شروع کتاب خوبیه و برای مباحث پیشرفته کتابهای native cplusepluse انتشارات WROX فوق العادست از pdfchm می تونید دانلودش کنید . از کتابهای هربرت شیلد هم غافل نشید .

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز shervin_agh67.
مرجعي كه شما معرفي كردين بسيار مناسب است و من نيز تعريف آن را زياد شنيده ام.اما فكر مي كنم اين مرجع تا كنون ترجمه نشده .اگر اين كار انجام شده لطف كنيد و انتشارات و مترجمش را بيان كنيد.
با تشكر .

----------


## shervin_agh67

نه این کتاب تا حالا ترجمه نشده . البته کتابهای برنامه نویسی زبان اصلیشون زیاد سخت نیست چون شما بیشتر کدها رو  می خونید . کتابهای ترجمه شده فارسی برای نسخه ویژوال ( البته native) فکر کنم کتاب زیر باشه :
http://www.saaher.com/book.aspx?id=964-334-203-4
کتاب نسبتا کاملیه و نه خیلی . متنش خیلی سنگینه (برای مبتدی ها) مثالهای سنگینی داره و اگه نظر من رو می خواید می گم نویسندش اصلا برنامه نویس نبوده فکر کنم می خواسته کتاب آشپزی بنویسه . من این کتاب رو کامل خوندم ولی خیلی طول کشید چون اولا برای هر فصلش کلی تحقیق کردم و کلی کتاب برای فهمش خوندم . ( البته اینم بگم تنها کتاب فارسی هست که من دیدم برنامه نویسی win32 رو گفته باشه اگر کتاب دیگری هم هست به ما هم معرفی کنید) . یک ترجمه دیگری از این کتاب هم هست که مال کانون نشر علومه که پیشنهاد می کنم دیگه اصلا نگاه اون نکنید چون اصلا نمی فهمید چی میگه.
ولی یک مرجع پیشرفته می شناسم بدک نیست حداقل از بالایی بهتره :
راهنمای vC++‎.net در 21 روز نویسنده : دیویس چاپمن  ناشر : نص
البته این کتاب برای مبتدی خوب نیست هر چند نویسنده یک ضمیمه برای تازه کارها گذاشته ولی زیاد مفید نیست . آیه هم نیومده کتاب توی 21 روز تموم بشه هر فصل و هر مثالش نیاز به کلی تحلیل داره . خیلی باید وقت بگذارید . ولی بیشتر جنبه های زبان رو بررسی کرده .
منبع سوم یک منبع فوق پیشرفته است که هم باید به native و هم به managed code مسلط باشید :
راهنمای جامع vC++‎.net نوشته : دیتل و دیتل ناشر : نص
بیشتر فصلهای این کتاب درباره کدهای مدیریت شده هست ولی چند فصل آخرش که در جلد دومه درباره کدهای غیر مدیریت شده هست (که شما دنبالشید) البته برای فهمیدنشون باید فصل های قبل رو مطالعه کرده باشید .
من خودم در زمینه سی++ تمام این کتابها رو بطور کامل مطلعه کردم و هنوزم هیچی بلد نیستم .

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.
كسي هست كه pdf  كتاب دايتل (چه انگليسي و چه فارسي) رو داشته باشه.
نياز شديد به اين كتاب دارم.
با تشكر فراوان.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## Nima_NF

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.
> كسي هست كه pdf  كتاب دايتل (چه انگليسي و چه فارسي) رو داشته باشه.
> نياز شديد به اين كتاب دارم.
> با تشكر فراوان.
> خدانگهدار.


دوست گرامی درخواست یا قرار دادن لینک کتاب یا هر نرم افزاری که مالکیت آن برای کسی دیگری هست غیر قانونی هست (فعالیت warez) و خلاف قوانین سایت.
لطفا دقت بیشتری کنید.

----------


## ace.coder

جعفر نژاد کتاب ننوشته! از انیورو اونور هرچی اومده دستش کپی کرده! یعنی توی کتابهاش اصلا توضیح ندادهو
گفته این دستور اینم مثال! اصلا نگفته چرا انی اینطوری شده. حالا بخون تا بفهمی مزخرفترین کتاب برنامه نویسی! دیتل هم سطحش پیشرفتست ، نمویتونی با دیتل شروع کنی! به نظر من برای شروع برو کلاس

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.




> جعفر نژاد کتاب ننوشته! از انیورو اونور هرچی اومده دستش کپی کرده! یعنی توی کتابهاش اصلا توضیح ندادهو
> گفته این دستور اینم مثال! اصلا نگفته چرا انی اینطوری شده. حالا بخون تا بفهمی مزخرفترین کتاب برنامه نویسی! دیتل هم سطحش پیشرفتست ، نمویتونی با دیتل شروع کنی! به نظر من برای شروع برو کلاس


كتاب آقاي جعفر نژاد خوب گفته ولي گويا شما راه استفاده ي صحيح از اين كتاب را نياموخته ايد.
من از شما يك سوال دارم:
چگونه بايد كتاب جعفر نژاد را خواند (يا مي خواني)؟
من هم كتاب جعفر نژاد و هم كتاب ديتل (ترجمه ي آقاي قلزم) را خوانده ام .
اشتباه شما در شيوه ي خواندن اين دو كتاب است.
ديتل سخت است ولي روش خواندن دارد.
آش كشك خاله اته بخوري پاته نخوري پاته.
فعلا مرجع فارسي مناسب در ايران همين است.
اگر ناراحتي برو انگليسي اش را بخوان.
اميد وارم ناراحت نشده باشي .
به سوال پاسخ بده تا بگويم راه درست خواندن اين دو كتاب چيست.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## javadyousefi

c ++    ,  c #,   c   هر 3 تقريبا مثل هم هستن با كمي تفاوت 
به نظر من بهتره  c ++    يا   c #  بخوني 

قدرتمندترين آنها  ++c هست و لي اگه ميخواي حرفه اي برنامه بنويسي و كارت برنامه نويسي باشه  #c   خيلي بهتره

كتاب خوب براي ++c # ,   c  كتاب دايتل هست

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.





> c ++    ,  c #,   c   هر 3 تقريبا مثل هم هستن با كمي تفاوت 
> به نظر من بهتره  c ++    يا   c #  بخوني 
> 
> قدرتمندترين آنها  ++c هست و لي اگه ميخواي حرفه اي برنامه بنويسي و كارت برنامه نويسي باشه  #c   خيلي بهتره
> 
> كتاب خوب براي ++c # ,   c  كتاب دايتل هست


من كمي با گفته ي شما مخالفم.
شما مطالب بيان شده در پايين را مطالعه نكرديد و اگر نه چنين حرفي نمي گفتيد.
شما خود عقيده داريد كه هر 3 *تقريبا* مثل هم هستن با كمي تفاوت بعد بيان برتري يكي را مي كنيد.
هر كدام مناسب كاري است.
در مورد كتاب ديتل هم بطور كامل در زير بحث شد .(من هم موافقم كتاب خوبي است ولي نسخه ي زبان اصلي)
خدانگهدار.

----------


## programmerC

سلام
من برنامه نویس cهستم
خودم با کتاب the c programmer languageشروع کردم توصیه میکنم زبان اصلی رو بخونید

----------


## elyascomputer

سلام 
اول بگم كه ++c براي شروع بهتره كه بهترين منبع براي اون كتاب برنامه نويسي پيشرفته از دكتر احمد فراهي انتشارات دانشگاه پيام نور است (واقعا كتاب توپيه كه pdf اون هم با يه سرچ كوچيك پيدا مي شه)
ضمنا  هيچ كدام از كتاب هاي جعفر نژاد به دليل تاليفي بودن حد اقل براي شروع جالب نيست
در مورد تفاوت هاي c و ++c مي توني به تاپيك c بهتره يا ++c مراجعه كني

----------


## SamaPic

> سلام 
> اول بگم كه ++c براي شروع بهتره كه بهترين منبع براي اون كتاب برنامه نويسي پيشرفته از دكتر احمد فراهي انتشارات دانشگاه پيام نور است (واقعا كتاب توپيه كه pdf اون هم با يه سرچ كوچيك پيدا مي شه)
> ضمنا  هيچ كدام از كتاب هاي جعفر نژاد به دليل تاليفي بودن حد اقل براي شروع جالب نيست
> در مورد تفاوت هاي c و ++c مي توني به تاپيك c بهتره يا ++c مراجعه كني


كتاب هاي جعفر نژاد خوب است ولي بايد طريقه ي درست خواندن آنها را فرا بگيريم.
در اصل اسم ما دانشجو است و دانشجو يعني بايد به دنبال دانش بگردد نه اين كه دانش را بياموزيم (ما كه دانش آموز نيستيم).
شما بايد خودتان به دنبال دانش باشيد چون چنين دانشي را هرگز از ياد نخواهيد برد.(يكي نيست اين رو به خودم بگويد.)
من خودم شروع را با كتاب جعفر نژاد شروع كردم.به نظر من دايتل خيلي براي شروع سنگين است و كتاب احمد فراهي هم بسيار مناسب است چون خودش كتاب را نوشته نه اينكه هر بخش را از جايي آورده باشد.





> سلام
> من برنامه نویس cهستم
> خودم با کتاب the c programmer languageشروع کردم توصیه میکنم زبان اصلی رو بخونید


استاد زبان محترم همه كه مثل شما از دانش زباني خوبي بر خوردار نيستند.(مثل خود من)

خدانگهدار

----------


## dsdistilled

سلام خدمت دوستان
كتاب رايگان الكترونيكي در اين آدرس قرار دارد كه براي حل مشكل الگوريتم نويسي و حل مساله در C كاربرد دارد
http://www.dsdistilled.com/abcprog.pdf

----------


## ...StacK...

من خودم دانشجوی پیام نور هستم و 2 بار این کتاب رو مطالعه کردم

کتاب فراهی فقط برای برنامه نویسی ساختیافته در C++‎ مناسب هست 

خود مولفهم در مقدمه بر روی این موضوع تاکید کرده و اصل بر یادگیری ساختار زبان گذاشته.

و از شی گرایی به بعد واقعا خراب کرده -خیلی کوتاه بر روی مسائل نظر کرده و 

برای یادگیری شی گرایی اصلا توصیه نمیشه -شما خودت بخونی متوجه میشی.

و کلا یه کتاب دانشگاهی هست و انتظار نداشته باش بر روی جزییات تمرکز کرده باشه

و همین مورد شما رو در درک بعضی از رخداد های ظریف در برنامه محروم میکنه

ولی در کنار کتب دیگه -مطالعه اون برای مرور میتونه مفید باشه.

----------


## pswin.pooya

متاسفانه این مطلب درسته. و بیشتر اساتید هم به عنوان منبع معرفیش میکنن. من خودم که منتظر کتاب آشپزیش هم هستم!!! آقای جعفر نژاد استعداد خوبی در مورد نوشتن کتبهای بیهوده رو دارن.

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام.

شما کتاب جعفر نژاد را بخوان می فهمی چیه؟
نمی دانم شما چرا اینقدر از جعفر نژاد بدتان می آید.
بین کتاب آقای قلزم و چند تا کتاب فارسی دیگر در مورد سی و سی++ من بهترین را جعفر نژاد می دانم.
شما در هر کتابی که نگاه کنید ، هر نویسنده روی یک بخش تمرکز کرده و فقط همان بخش را بلد است.ولی جعفر نژاد کل بخش ها را بطور یکسان پرداخته.من فصل اول این کتاب را برابر 3 فصل کتاب آقای قلزم می دانم.
فکر کنم باید تجدید نظر بفرمایید.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## Nima_NF

> با سلام.
> 
> شما کتاب جعفر نژاد را بخوان می فهمی چیه؟
> نمی دانم شما چرا اینقدر از جعفر نژاد بدتان می آید.
> بین کتاب آقای قلزم و چند تا کتاب فارسی دیگر در مورد سی و سی++ من بهترین را جعفر نژاد می دانم.
> شما در هر کتابی که نگاه کنید ، هر نویسنده روی یک بخش تمرکز کرده و فقط همان بخش را بلد است.ولی جعفر نژاد کل بخش ها را بطور یکسان پرداخته.من فصل اول این کتاب را برابر 3 فصل کتاب آقای قلزم می دانم.
> فکر کنم باید تجدید نظر بفرمایید.
> خدانگهدار.


این هم نظر شخصی من:
من با شخص جعفر نژاد مخالفت ندارم، اما قبول هم ندارم که هر کتابی را ایشان عرضه کنند.
ایشان یک مترجم فوق العاده قوی برای کتاب های تخصصی کامپیوتر هستند، اما متاسفانه 
 یک مشکلی بزرگ در کتاب هایشان هست... 10 کتاب را بر می دارند و قسمتی از هر کدام را ترجمه می کنند و سپس یک مجموعه جدید درست می کنند.(به این کار می گویند تالیف)

کتاب های برنامه نویسی جدا از اینکه یک نویسنده دارد (حتی معمولا بدون تحصیلات دانشگاهی)، چند نفر دیگر کار ویرایش فنی و تخصصی را نیز بر عهده دارند که روال آموزشی درست و کامل باشد این افراد معمولا دکترای کامپیوتر هستند و پروفسور دانشگاه.
(مثلا C++‎ in 21 days که بنده شخصا دکتر/پروفسور بررسی کننده فنی این کتاب را می شناسم که در سایت های مختلف نیز فعالیت دارند)

تالیف و گردآوری به این شکل برای کتاب های غیر تخصصی کاملا عمومی و قابل قبول هست، اما برای کتاب های تخصصی برنامه نویسی یک فاجعه.

یک نویسنده پس از کسب سال ها تجربه در یک تکنولوژی یک کتاب کامل برای همان مورد می نویسد و معمولا در صفحه اول یا پشت جلد کتاب، سابقه و تعداد سال های تجربه نویسنده *در همان زمینه* (نه کل دنیای برنامه نویسی)ذکر می شود.

حتی در تمامی دانشگاه های دنیا، کسی که مثلا بر روی گرایش کامپایلر در ارشد و دکترا کار و تحقیق کرده است اجازه دارد در همان سری از درس های مرتبط با تجربیاتش در دوره لیسانس درس دهد، نه هر زمینه ای.

در یک کلام: حال با تمام این تفاسیر چرا جناب جعفر نژاد با تمام این استعدادهایش در امر ترجمه، بهترین مرجع در همان زمینه (یا به قولی بهترین کتاب یا مرجع اصلی دانشگاه های دنیا) را به تنهایی ترجمه نمی کند و بیشتر به تالیف ( جمع آوری و ترجمه) علاقه مند است؟

در پست اول من کتاب ایشان را پیشنهاد کردم، اما ذکر کردم که به عنوان کتاب ثانوی و کمکی استفاده شود، چون کتاب ++C ایشان بریده ای (چکیده ای/ پاراگراف های ناقصی) از چندین کتاب مرجع بوده است که در نهایت کتابی نا کامل (هر چند تا حدودی خوب) تهیه شده است.
اگر کارشان فقط صرفا ترجمه بود (بدون دخل و تصرف) بنده بیشتر از کار ایشان راضی بودم.

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام.
به جای اینکه چندین کتاب بخوانید کتاب جعفر نژاد را چندین بار بخوانید.
دوست من اگر شماخوب توجه کنید در تمامی کتاب هایموجود (همانطور که قبلا هم بیان کردم.) یک ایراد وجود دارد که آن هم این است که روی همه ی بخش ها به یک اندازه وقت نگذاشته است.و فقط یک بخش کامل دارد.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## shervin_agh67

راستش منم اون اول که این زبان رو شروع کردم یک مشکل بزرگ داشتم اونم این بود که کتابها هیچ کدوم کامل نبودن و مطالب رو خیلی گنگ بیان می کردن استادمون هم تا یک جاهایی می تونست کمکم کنه ، بعد رو آوردم به اینترنت و متاسفانه سایتهای فارسی در زمینه سی و سی++ خیلی ضعیف عمل می کنن همین جا بود که متوجه شدم مشکل ما دانشجوها اینه که به دنبال منبع فارسی می گردیم و چیز جالبی هم گیرمون نمیاد . بنابراین رو میاریم به کتابهای استاد جعفرنژاد و بدتر گیج میشیم . اگه واقعا کسی می خواد به طور حرفه ای کار کنه یک دوره زبان مقدماتی بخونه و شروع کنه به مطالعه منابع لاتین خیلی سود می کنه ( به خدا ترس نداره ) منم اولش منبع فارسی می خوندم ولی دیدم این همه وقتی که من برای فهمیدن متون ترجمه شده گنگ میزارم اگه منبع لاتین می خوندم خیلی کارم راحت تر بود .  تازه شما تو کتابهای برنامه نویسی زیاد با مفاهیم سر و کار ندارید یعنی نیاز نیست ترجمه خیلی عالی از کتاب بکنید . یک درک کلی داشته باشید بقیشو با مثال متوجه میشید. یک نکته خیلی مهمی هم که وجود داره استفاده از داکیومنت هست که معمولا فارسی نیستن و همانطور که اکثرا هم اشاره کردید هیچ کتابی کامل نیست و برای رفع این نقایص باید در اون زمینه مقاله پیدا کنید . که معروفترین مرجع در این زمینه MSDN هست .اصلا کتابهای برنامه نویسی اگه میخواستن کل این زبان رو پوشش بدن هزاران صفحه  کتاب می شد . هر کتاب جامعی که نوشته میشه معمولا تو سایت ناشرش یک انجمن وجود داره که خوانندگان کتاب میان و در مورد کتاب نظر میدن از نویسنده سوال میکنن و مثال میذارن . نمونش راهنمای جامع انتشارات McGrawHill بود که منسوخ شد.

----------


## !EHSAN!

جعفر نژاد هیچی حالیش نیست! چرتو پرت که سره هم کرده و رفته! فقط به فکر پول! نه هیچی!

----------


## saeedr22

مرسی................

----------


## elyascomputer

> دوست گرامی درخواست یا قرار دادن لینک کتاب یا هر نرم افزاری که مالکیت آن برای کسی دیگری هست غیر قانونی هست (فعالیت warez) و خلاف قوانین سایت.
> لطفا دقت بیشتری کنید.


حداقل كتاباي لاتين رو لينك بدين

----------


## astyage

راستش دوستمون راست میگه جعفر نژاد خوب نیست
کتاب هربرد(اسمش یادم رفته :هربرت) شیلد خوبتره
ولی کتابش خیلی خوبه یا والتر ساویچ

----------


## behzad m

دوست عزیز این کتاب هایی که نام بردید، برای ++c   هست یا C  ؟ 
اگر برای ++c  هستند، ممکنه چند تا کتاب خوب برای  c معرفی کنید؟
فرقی نمیکنه انگلیسی باشه یا فارسی. چون کتابهایی که تا حالا گفتند خیلی پراکنده بود و من نتونستم برای  C چیزی از توش گیر بیارم.
خیلی ممنون.

----------


## emadfa

از دیدگاه من برای شروع برنامه نویسی کتاب خیلی مهمه ولی اگه شما تا حدی یک زبان رو بلدید دیگه کتاب اهمیت چندانی نداره بلکه تلاش خودتون مهم تره! اما چند توصیه:
1) کتاب های فارسی رو فراموش کنید. چون یا تالیفی هستند یا ترجمه! تالیفی ها همه ضعیف اند و اگر یک کتاب ترجمه واقعا قوی باشه چرا کتاب اصلش رو نخونید! چون به هر حال یک برنامه نویس باید انگلیسیش قوی باشه!
2) خواندن کتاب های آقای عین الله جعفر نژاد قمی = تلف کردن وقت شریف!
3) کتاب Deitel عالی هست اما باز هم به سلیقه بر می گرده چون این کتاب هم خالی از اشکال نیست! توضیح کلاس قبل از تابع و هم چنین مثال های طولانی برخی از اشکالات این کتابه!
4) از دیدگاه من در صورتی که C++‎ نمی دانید کتاب Herb Schildt ,C++‎ A beginner's guide عالی هست! واقعا عالی! در غیر صورت می تونید از هر کتاب دیگه ای استفاده کنید ولی باز هم شما را به خوندن کتاب های آقای Herb Schildt توصه می کنم! 

موفق باشید.

----------


## behzad m

یه کتاب گیر آوردم هلو. 
مرجع آموزش برنامه نویسی به زبان C  . تالیف ابوالفضل گلچین فر. یه کتاب جلد آبی هست. به نظر من از همه ی مراجع فارسی موجود مناسب تره. 
مال نشر ستایش هم هست. قیمتشم 9000 تومان هست. 
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## joojoo66

تو زبان فارسی PDF هاشمی از همه بهتره.

----------


## MIDOSE

لیست کتاب ها را بر اساس کیفیت و سطح علمیشون می گم.
thinking in C++‎ که اگه گیرتون بیاد برای مباحث شی گرایی و ... بسیار مناسبه.

C++‎ how to program از برادران دیتل که باید توجه داشته باشید که حتمن ترجمه ی غلزم را بگیرید(اگه زبان اصلی نمی خونید)،ترجمه ای هم از انتشارات غزال تو بازار هست که بسیار خائن عمل می کنه(مفاهیم را به شکلی غلط اموزش می دهد)

علاقه عجیب دوستان به اقای قمی (


> جعفر نژاد هیچی حالیش نیست!


)، بسیار عجیب است؟!جعفر نژاد فقط به درد انجام پروژه های دانشجویی(اونم در ساده ترین مرحله) می خورد و دیگر هیچ(به انضمام این که 70 درصد مثال های کتابش اجرا نمی شند و باید با تکنیکهای فوق حرفه ای پرتاب کیس به میان حیاط،زدن کیبورد بر سر خود،حلق اویز نمودن اقای قمی و کتابش با سیم ماوس یا ترجیحن کابل power :لبخند گشاده!: )

مورد خاص  دیگری به نظرم نمی رسه.

----------


## mbasirati

سلام
به نظر منم کتاب سی پلاس پلاس جعفرنژاد خیلی خوبه ، به خصوص که اگه کامل کتابشو بخونی با ساختمان داده هم آشنا میشی

----------


## SaMa666

من هم اصلا با كتابهاي آقاي جعفر نژاد موافق نيستم 
با تعريفايي كه شنيده بودم كتاب C++‎ جعفرنژاد و خوندم واقعا چيزي ياد نگرفتم :ناراحت:  اما از وقتي كتاب ديتل و خوندم تازه فهميدم C++‎ يعني چي!!!!!
من كتاب ديتل ترجمه آقاي صاحب زماني رو پيشنهاد مي كنم حالا خود دانيد باز بريد جعفر نژاد بخريد :اشتباه:

----------


## masoud_pnu

دوست عزيز ، اگه ميخواي بصورت پايه اي برنامه نويسي رو ياد بگيري ، به نظر من اول كتاب برنامه نويسي پيشرفته دكتر فراهي انتشارات پيام نور رو خوب بخون . شايد از مبحث شي گرايي به بعد ضعيف باشه ، ولي واقعا نثر روان و خوبي داره. بعد از اون شروع كن به خوندن جاوا !! :متعجب:  بله جاوا . چون همين زبان خودش از C++‎ گرفته شده و ساده تر از سي پلاس پلاس هست. من جاوا رو با كتاب برنامه نويسي به زبان جاوا تاليف (احمد رضا صديقي) شروع كردم. واقعا شي گرايي رو قشنگ توضيح داده.(من خودم زياد به كتب فارسي اعتقاد ندارم ولي اين يكي خوب بود).
بعد از يادگيري جاوا شروع كن به خوندن ديتل. از همون اول هم ديتل نخون كه گيج ميشي. سطحش يكم بالاست.

در مورد كتابهاي جعفر نژاد هم تا اونجايي كه من چند تا از كتاباشو ديدم( برنامه نويسيش به زبان C++‎و ذخيره بازيابيش و...) با عرض معذرت واقعا خزعبله. 

اين از سي پلاس پلاس . در مورد سي هم كسي كه cpp رو بلده ، تا حد زيادي سي رو هم بلده. با چند تفاوت اندك.
در ضمن از ساختمان داده هم غافل نشو

----------


## root88

دوستان ممکنه کتابی به من معرفی کنید که ارث بری رو خوب توضیح داده باشه ممنون میشم

----------


## abbas.alisafari

کتاب مرجع برنامه نویسی c نوشته شیلد

----------


## returnx

من خودم خیلی با خانواده C برنامه نمینویسم اما تو دانشگاه هر دوتا رو داشتیم .
به نظر من کتاب C آقای جعفر نژاد قمی فوق العاده است اما کتاب ++C اقای جعفر نژاد قمی در قسمت مثال ها مشکل داره یعنی مثال های کاربردی و جالب نداره.
نظر من اینه که چون شما برنامه نویسی نکردید بهتره از C شروع کنید.

----------


## Jaguar

من هر دو کتاب سی و سی پلاس پلاس آقای جعفرقمی را نگاه کردم. به نظر من کتاب سی آقای قمی به جای آموزش سی، مثلا سی 99، فقط بورلند سی قدیمی و کتابخانه های آن را (به اضافه کتابخانه استاندارد سی) آموزش داده که خود زبان سی را هم بسیار سطحی آموزش داده. کتاب برنامه نویسی سی (کافمن، هنلی) + ریچی رو من توصیه می کنم. اما کتاب سی پلاس پلاس آن بر خلاف نظر بقیه خیلی بهتر است اما به شرط آن که سی را بسیار خوب بدانید. دلیل مثال های به زعم بعضی ها عجیب آن است که می خواهد این زبان را ساده آموزش دهد و هیچ مشکلی هم نیست. کسانی که مشکل دارند باید از هربرت شیلد شکایت کنند چون 90 درصد این کتاب قمی ترجمه کتاب شیلد است. من خودم سی پلاس پلاس را با شیلد یاد گرفتم. و سوابق آقای شیلد نیز مشخص است.

----------


## MaHyaR.DrAcOulA

برای کتاب سی شارپ چه کتاب هایی به نظرتون بهتره؟

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

کتاب C++‎‎‎ دیتل ها . واقعا سخته ! 
من اول تابستان با کتاب دیتل شروع کردم . تشریح مسائل کتاب رو هم گرفتم . ولی اصلا از سی پلاس پلاس کلافه ام کرد ! 
مثالهای سنگین و طولانی که اصلا به درد تازه کار نمی خوره ! 

حسابی کلافه شدم . وسط کار تصمیم گرفتم اصلا قیدش و بزنم برم سراغ پایتون ! 
بعد دوباره کمی با خودم اهدافم و مرور کردم . دیدم به هیچ وجه نمی تونم سی پلاس پلاس یادنگیرم .

ولی هر کاری می کنم . دو روزه نمی تونم دست به کتاب بزنم ...  :ناراحت: 

دوباره خونیه یه کتاب دیگه هم . ارزشی نداره . مثلا حلقه فور و دوباره از اول بخونم که چی بشه !

بهترین راه اینه که الان کد بنویسم و با اینترنت کار کنم .

( خدا می دونه که ما چقدر تو این علم کامپیوتر داریم در به دری می کشیم .. نه استاد خوب . نه دانشگاه خوب . نه زبان انگلیسی . نه کتاب درست و حسابی ...)

----------


## Salah Sanjabian

آیا برای شروع MFC یا Qt باید همه تمرین های دایتل رو حل کرد؟
چون بعضی از تمریناش واقعا سخته

----------


## Nima.M

دوست عزیز بنده دانشجوی نرم افزار هستم . ما برنامه نویسی رو با c شروع کردیم و در ادامه C++‎ رو یاد گرفتیم . و خیلی هم خوب بود . به نظر من اول c رو بخون (جعفر نژاد واسه کسی که میخواد تازه شروع کنه به نظر من خیلی خوبه) . این کتاب c  رو تا مبحث ساختار ها بخون و بعد C++‎ رو شروع کن ( دیتل - دیتل) . اگه با پشت کار بری جلو مطمین باش که موفق میشی . در ضمن وقتی که c رو خوب بفهمی C++‎ رو میتونی تو 1 هفته یاد بگیری!! چون فقط چند تا مبحث جدید داره که اگه پایت قوی باشه سریع یاد میگیری. اما یادت باشه یادگیری خالی مفید نیست باید بی نهایت تمرین کنی تا پخته بشی.

----------


## hamedarian2009

پست حذف شود

----------


## mohsenhker

C++‎ is not for Children
دوستان عزیز اگه شما درک درستی از برنامه نویسی داشته باشید(جسارتن عرض میکنم) کتاب C++‎ قمی بسیار عالی هست

----------


## seyedmajid

سلام دوستان 
کسی کتاب دایتل & دایتل c را به زبان اصلی نداره؟ ترجیحا ویرایش سوم
با تشکر

----------


## 199069

سلام
من یه کتاب خوب که فقط مثال (برنامه)حل شده به زبان سی پلاس پلاس داشته باشه می خواستم بهم معرفی کنید.که هم از ساخت یافته گی مثال داشته باشه و هم از شئ گرایی.
ممنون می شم اگه کتاب معرفی کنید.

----------


## sonixax

مثل اینکه تخم کتابهای C رو ملخ خورده ! همش C++‎ هستش !

من کتابهای دایتل و اوریلی و فور دامیز و بایبل و روکس و ... رو برای زبان C به صورت فایل PDF میخوام - جایی برای دانلودشون سراغ دارید ؟

توی سایت پرشیا دولوپرز هم نبود !

----------


## farazjalili

من زبان C++‎ را یاد گرفتم از روی کتاب اقای جعفر نژاد قومی کسی می دونی برای بیشتر یاد گرفتن باید چه کتابی رو مطالعه کنم ؟

----------


## ali_asg

همه ي دوستان ميگن كه كتاب جعفر نژاد قمي واسه كسايي كه مي خوان تازه ياد بگيرن خوبه . حالا اگه ميشه يه كتابي رو معرفي كنين كه يه جورايي پيشرفته تر از كتاب قمي باشه . يعني ادامه اون

----------


## mjx_icode

سلام ، من کتاب دیتیل رو می خونم (ترجمه اش) خیلی خوبه .
فقط یک سوال !
شما ها چه طوری کتاب های زبان اصلی رو می خونید و می فهمید ، من کلا فقط 20% رو می فهمم !
چی کار کنم کتاب زبان اصلی خونیم !( :قهقهه: ) قوی شه ؟
(البته از تاریخ تاپیک بر میاد که واسه عصر قلقلی میرزاست !)
ممنون

----------


## irpersian20

به نظر من يكي از بهترين مرجع هايي كه من ديدم.
برنامه نويسي شي گرا از رابرت دبليو .لي فور هست از ترجمه قلزم. همان كتاب جالبي هست 
هم بهترين ترجمه قلزم هست به نظرم

----------


## caspianhero

عاققبت کسی نگفت بهترین کتاب اموزشی زبان سی برای کدام نویسنده هست؟

----------


## M0TR!X

سلام.

من یه کتب میخوام که مثلا هاش واقعا بدرد بخور باشه و یکم حرفه ای !

خسته شدم از بس مثالهای معمولی و چرت رو تو این کتابها خوندم یه جور باشه که بعد از خوندن اون کتاب بشه یه برنامه درست حسابی واسه ویندوز نوشت !(ماشین حساب نه ها)

در کل ادم احساس کنه که برنامه نویس شده :دی

----------


## irpersian20

> عاققبت کسی نگفت بهترین کتاب اموزشی زبان سی برای کدام نویسنده هست؟


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1338873

----------


## veria

کتابی که از خواندنش واقعا لذت بردم:
C++‎‎ nuts & bolts by Herbert Sehildt و ترجمه بسیار روان اون توسط آ.شادمان پور با عنوان "راهنمای سریع C++‎‎‎"

----------


## irpersian20

C++‎: The Complete Reference 
Herbert Schildt
نسخه ترجمه شده اصلا وجود داره؟
والا نميد انم چرا ايراني ها گير دادن به ديتل فقط ترجمه ميكنند !!

----------


## veria

من C دایتل رو هنوز ندیدم، اما #C دایتل جان آدم رو به لب می رسونه تا یه مطلب واقعا جدید رو آموزش می ده و استاد در زمینه لفت دادن مطلبه.

----------


## peyman_it

> C++‎: The Complete Reference 
> Herbert Schildt
> نسخه ترجمه شده اصلا وجود داره؟
> والا نميد انم چرا ايراني ها گير دادن به ديتل فقط ترجمه ميكنند !!


چرا وجود نداره ! من خودم نسخه ترجمه شده این کتاب رو حدود 2 سال پیش خوندم.
نویسنده کتاب هم آقای شادمان پور بود و ناشر کتاب هم دانشگاه‏ هرمزگان‏

----------


## Eng_hamed

به نظر من برای برای یادگیری زبان c کتاب مبانی کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی به زبان c نوشته دکتر محمد داورپناه خوبه
برای C++‎هم کتاب برنامه نویسی به زبان C++‎نوشته دایتل حالا مترجماش فرق میکنه(ترجمه دکتر صاحب زمانی بد نیست)
ولی برای هر دو کتاب های زبان اصلی با نویسندگان معروف جایی برای حرف نمی گذاره!

----------


## سوداگر

من از خوندن کتابهای فارسی ناامید شدم، گرچه سی پلاس پلاس در 21 روز خیلی خیلی حرفه ای بود ولی برای دانشجویان زیاد توصیه نمی کنم
یه سری به سایت مرجع C++‎ بزنید خوبه، چون به نظر من آناتومی کلاسهای C++‎ رو هم باید اونجا یاد گرفت. www.cplusplus.com

----------


## dr-data

سلام به دوستان يه سوال داشتم.

كتاب زبان اصلي ديتل ديتل تو بازار هستش؟ اگه هست قيمتش چنده؟ آخه نميشه پاي pc ايت همرو خوند چشام در اومد!

ممنون

----------


## moslem_daneshfar

سلام کار خوبیه

----------


## betocheee

سلام به دوستان عزیز به لینک زیر برید کتابهایی در مورد برنامه نویسی به زبان اصلی داره خیلی عالی هستش
http://www.tahlildadeh.com/Ebooks/eBookCategory.aspx

اما در مورد اموزش برنامه نویسی از طریق کتاب باید اینو بگم که شما باید یکی یا دوتا کتاب اماده بکنید به زبان فارسی باشه هم خوبه بعد شروع کنید به یادگیری تو هر بخشی هم گیر کردین میتونید با یه سرچ کوچولو تو اینترنت در مورد همون موضوع مطالبی بدست بیارید که این فکر کنم تنها راحشه چون هیچ کتابی کامل نیست {البته برا کسایی که نمیتونند ترجمه کنند اینو میگم چون تعداد کتابهای زبون اصلی بیشتره و شما انتخابهای بیشتری داری و بجای سرچ تو اینترنت میتونید یه دوری تو کتاباتون بزنید} 
اینم یه لینک میزارم برا ترجمه جمله که بدک نیست 

http://www.parstranslator.net/far/motarjem.htm

اینم هست

http://www.vbiran.ir/translate.php

با تشکر

----------


## alireza_t88

سلام كسي PDF كتاب داره ؟
يا site اي كه اين كتابو داشته باشه ميشناسه؟
نام كتاب :C++‎‎‎ Primer Plus (4th Edition)

----------


## Arashdn

سلام
این کتاب C++‎ دیتل و دیتل ترجمه مهندس پاشایی رو تایید میکنید؟
کتاب بهتری هم هست؟
ممنون

----------


## Arashdn

> سلام
> این کتاب C++‎ دیتل و دیتل ترجمه مهندس پاشایی رو تایید میکنید؟
> کتاب بهتری هم هست؟
> ممنون


 ایده ؟ نظر ؟ پیشنهاد؟
هیچ کس چیزی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mktwo2

tanX azizjan

----------


## GENERAL IRAJ

سلام ، در مورد برنامه نویسی C/++c به نظر من بهتر اینه که با C شروع کنی . چرا ؟ به خاطر اینکه در C خیلی بهتر با مفهوم اشاره گر و خانه های حافظه آشنا می شی.
اگه CD می خواهی من «آموزش جامع ++C  از گروه نوآوران را به تو توصیه میکنم» وکتاب « برنامه نویسی با C » نوشته خانم هایده علی آبادی رو توصیه میکنم.
من که خودم به شخصه از این منابع بالا به خوبی استفاده کردم.

----------


## kami45

سلام من تقریبا  زبان سی رو بلدم حالا میخوام یه زبان برنامه نویسی درست حسابی یاد بگیرم که به دردم بخوره چه زبانی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟ و با چه کتابهایی؟
 زبان های C++‎‎,C#‎‎ خیلی رو بورسن . کدوم یکی کاربردی تره؟

----------


## kami45

سلام من کتاب آموزش C++‎‎ هربرت شیلد رو خریدم  ولی هر چه سعی میکنم نمیتونم مثال ها و برنامه هایی که در طول کتاب نوشته رو دانلود کنمکسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## GENERAL IRAJ

به جنابعالی توصیه می کنم که قبل از اینکه بری دنبال بنامه نویسی اول باید بدونی که الگوریتم چیه و تو برنامه نویسی به چه دردی می خوره .
بعد از اون هر زبان برنامه نویسی که بخواهی می تونی یاد بگیری، در این زمینه کتاب « الگوریتم و فلوچارت» چاپ موسسه فرخنگی هنری دیباگران تهران رو به تو معرفی می کنم.
در مورد برنامه نویسی C حتماً کتاب جعفر نژاد قمی رو بخون، چون خیلی ساده،روان و کاربردی هست :متفکر:

----------


## saied_hacker

> سلام به دوستان يه سوال داشتم.
> 
> كتاب زبان اصلي ديتل ديتل تو بازار هستش؟ اگه هست قيمتش چنده؟ آخه نميشه پاي pc ايت همرو خوند چشام در اومد!
> 
> ممنون



بله هست من انقلاب گرفتم 22 تومن ( البته یه ناشر ایرانی نورپردازان کپی کرده ).
مراکز پخششم کتابیرن هس

----------


## محسن=0

سلام
کدو کتاب زیر رو برای برنامه نویسی پیشرفته C پیشنهاد میکنید؟(فقط پیشرفته)

زبان برنامه‌نویسی C
دنیس ریچی، برایان کرنیگان، حسین ابراهیم زاده قلزم (مترجم)
تعداد صفحه: 528
نشر: آذر (15 مهر، 1391)


مرجع آموزش برنامه نویسی به زبان C
ابوالفضل گلچین فر
تعداد صفحه: 922
نشر: ستایش (01 اسفند، 1389)

راهنمای جامع برنامه نویسی C
فرزانه شوقی لیسار (گردآورنده)
تعداد صفحه: 714
نشر: سیمین دخت (20 دی، 1388)


برنامه نویسی با C
بایرون گوتفرید، حسین ابراهیم زاده قلزم (مترجم)، سعید شاه حسینی (ويراستار)
تعداد صفحه: 716
نشر: سالکان (30 شهریور، 1388)


آموزش برنامه نویسی C در 21 روز
پیتر ایتکن، برادلی جونز، علیرضا انصاری (مترجم)، علی زارع پور (مترجم)
تعداد صفحه: 570
نشر: نص (17 بهمن، 1386)


برنامه نویسی به زبان C
الیوت کافمن، جری هانلی، حسین ابراهیم زاده قلزم (مترجم)، بهجت نصری خرمائی(ويراستار)
تعداد صفحه: 788
نشر: جنگل (25 فروردین، 1387)

----------


## shervin_agh67

کتاب آقای گلچین فر کتاب بسیار عالی هست و مباحثی رو پوشش داده که هم به درد بچه های برق می خوره هم کامپیوتر . ولی کامل نیست ! اگه علاقه دارید که طریقه ارتباط با اسمبلی و وقفه های بایاس در زبان سی و همچینین مقدمات نوشتن یک سیستم عامل رو بررسی کنید این کتاب به شما کمک می کنه . البته بعید می دونم هنوز چاپ بشه . من این کتاب رو 3 سال پیش خریدم 13 تومن (البته با ورق گلاسه) الان اگر با همون کیفیت سابقش پیدا بشه مسلما خیلی گرون باید باشه. باقی کتاب ها رو پیشنهاد نمی کنم . اگر کتاب مکمل می خواید کتاب هربرت شیلد فکر کنم بهتر باشه .

----------


## shervin_agh67

و 100 البته کتاب دیتل فراموش نشه

----------


## محسن=0

ممنون
همون طور که خودتون میدونید بعضی از دستورات کتاب اقای قمی تو کامپایلرهای جدید اجرا نمیشه (چون قدیمیه) .ایا تو این کتابای جدید هم چنین مشکلی داریم؟

----------


## محسن=0

اینجا کسی نیست؟

----------


## محسن=0

کسی نبود ؟

----------


## saied_hacker

اصولا خیر - مشکلی نیست.
که البته این خودش بستگی به کامپایلر هم داریه مال چه شرکتی باشه و... .
99 درصد خیر مشکلی نیست .

توصیه من کتاب Deitel و کتاب ivor horton هس که توی ویژوال خوب توضیح داده.

----------


## csvbcscp

سی پلاس پلاس بدون ترس عنوان کتابیه که استاد برنامه نویس با تجربه خانم زهرا بیات نوشته و پی دی اف رایگانشو در اختیار علاقه مندان قرار داده
کتاب جدید سی ++ با نگاهی نو و با زبان محاوره ای به کمک برنامه نویسا اومده تا مباحث سی ++ رو با روشی جدید یاد بگیرند...
کتاب رو از لینک زیر می تونید دانلود کنید
http://csvb2.persiangig.com/document...gfa.com%29.zip

----------


## emil11

منم میخوام برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرم. یعنی چیزی از برنامه نویسی نمیدونم توی نت سرچ کردم همه میگن از ++C شروع کن. منم شروع کردم مطالعه اولیه در مورد الگوریتم. ولی همه ی مثالها مربوط به ریاضیاته. میخواستم بدونم کلا تو برنامه نویسی لازمه مثلا عبارات جبری و محیط و مساحت اشکال هندسی و اینجور چیزا رو یاد بگیرم؟ چون همه ی مثالها از ریاضیاته لطفا راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## saied_hacker

اصولا توی کارهایی که احتیاج به ریاضی باشه توی برنامه نویسیشم ریاضی هست :)

توی کارهایی مثل بازی سازی، گرافیک ، فیزیک ، افکت های صوتی و تصوریری ، پردازش تصوریر و هوش و ...
اما در کارهایی که اصولا در ایران انجام میشه نه نیازی نیست چون بیشتر دارن روی نرم افزارهای کاربردی که با پایگاه داده ارتباط دارن کار می کنن ( بیشتر هم C#‎‎,SQL ).

اینیم که همه می گن از C++‎‎ شروع کن همش چرته باید ببینی خودت چی میخای ...
الان تو ایران C#‎‎ بقولی رو مد هس و بازار کارشم خوبه... اما باز هم باید خودت میرت رو مشخص کنی.

----------


## emil11

ممنون آقا سعید. من کتاب علی آقا رو هم دانلود کردم خوبه ولی بازم دنبال یه همچین کتابهایی برا مبتدیا هستم کسی سراغ داره؟

----------


## محسن=0

من تو یه متلب خوندم استانداردهای C++‎ چند سالی هست که تغییر کرده.میشه کتابی رو معرفی کنید که استانداردهای جدید رو توضیح داده باشه.

----------


## atilacivil

سلام دوستان عزیز . . . .  . من مهندس عمران هستم و چند وقتی هست که وارد کار برنامه نویسی شدم ( البته در زمینه کاری خودم یعنی عمران ، برنامه مینویسم )
زبانی که یاد گرفتم زبان #C است.فکر کنم بهترین زبان برای کار تجاری همین زبانه . . . . . . . به نظر شما دوستان که اساتید این کار هستید . . . . به غیر از سی شارپ چه زبانهای دیگه ای رو باید بلد باشم؟؟
فرق بین زبان C با #C تو چیه؟؟؟؟ . . . .  یا یکی هستند؟؟؟
ممنون از همه مهندسین عزیز که بنده رو راهنمایی میکنند
من تازه امشب با انجمن شما آشنا شدم و خیلی خوشحالم که جایی رو پیدا کردم که میتونم سوالاتمو مطرح کنم. . . . . . پیروز باشید مهندسین عزیز

----------


## atilacivil

> سلام دوستان عزیز . . . .  . من مهندس عمران هستم و چند وقتی هست که وارد کار برنامه نویسی شدم ( البته در زمینه کاری خودم یعنی عمران ، برنامه مینویسم )
> زبانی که یاد گرفتم زبان #C است.فکر کنم بهترین زبان برای کار تجاری همین زبانه . . . . . . . به نظر شما دوستان که اساتید این کار هستید . . . . به غیر از سی شارپ چه زبانهای دیگه ای رو باید بلد باشم؟؟
> فرق بین زبان C با #C تو چیه؟؟؟؟ . . . .  یا یکی هستند؟؟؟
> ممنون از همه مهندسین عزیز که بنده رو راهنمایی میکنند
> من تازه امشب با انجمن شما آشنا شدم و خیلی خوشحالم که جایی رو پیدا کردم که میتونم سوالاتمو مطرح کنم. . . . . . پیروز باشید مهندسین عزیز


متاسفانه برخلاف انتطارم انگار اینجا کسی جوابگو نیست. . . . . . .!!!!!!!
بابا بیاین تو فروم تخصصی عمران یه سوال کنین ، ببینین چجوری جوابتون رو میدن. . . . . . . . دم همه بچه ها برنامه نویس گرم . . .  ای ول!!!!!!!

----------


## emil11

سلام من خودم مبتدی هستم و اول کارم ولی اونجوری که من فهمیدم  سی شارپ و سی پ پ هردو از یه خانواده هستند یادگیری سی شارپ راحتتره سی شارپ شی گرا هست و مثل سی پ پ ساخت یافته نیست توی سی شارپ برنامه رو با طراحی پیاده سازی میکنی ولی توی سی پ پ کدنویسی بیشتری داره برا اینکه یاد بگیری زمان بیشتری میبره کار برا سی پ پ توی ایران کمه ولی اگه سی پ پ رو یادبگیری راحتتر میتونی به زبانهای دیگه سویچ کنی و یه چیز دیگه هم شنیدم اینکه سی پ پ برای پروِژه های بزرگه که چندین نفر برنامه نویس نیازه برا همینه که توی ایران کاربرد نداره حالا اینا رو من از این و اون شنیدم دوستان دیگه بهتر میتونن راهنمایی کنن

----------


## ATTACKERER

با سلام خدمت دوستان
بنده 3ساله پیش شروع به یادگیری ++C کردم هدفم شرکت در مسابقات روبوکاپ شبیه سازی فوتبال بود
در میان انبوه منابع موجود کتاب جعفر نژاد قمی رو انتخاب کردیم و ان هم به اجبار بود
بعد از 2 سال و یادگیری این زبان متوجه نواقص کتاب شدم
کتاب جعفر نژاد یک نمونه ترجمه ای هست که زیاد به یادگیرنده توجه نکرده اگر میخواین فارسی بخونین نسخه فارسی دایتل موجود در بازار بهترند
و مثال های دایتل کمی اموزنده است البته خیلی به هم شبیه اند
اما بیشتر توصیه میکنم که انگلیسی بخوانید به دلایله!
1 اگر میخواین یک برنامه نویسه حرفه ای بشین یک کتاب جواب گوی شما نیس و باید در منابع دیگر مخصوصا در اینترنت که تماما با زبان اصلی است درگیر بشین 
2 یادگرفتن لغات تخصصی باعث میشه که اگر بخواین زبان دیگر رو یاد بگیرین راحت تر باهاش کنار بیاین

----------


## محسن=0

سلام.حل المسایل سی ++ دایتل دایتل رو از کجا میتونم گیر بیارم؟
اگه لینک دانلود انگلیسی هم باشه ممنون میشم.

----------


## storm_saeed

بهترین مرجع خود سایت cplusplus.com وC++‎refrence و سایت Stackoverflow و duckduckgo خود دایتل هم زیاده گویی زیاد کرده

----------


## f.akrami1995

سلام دوستان کسی چیزی از linked list میدونه اخه تو دیتل نیست

----------


## Beginner Programmer

دوست عزیز بهتر نبود یک نظر سنجی ایجاد میکردی؟ :متفکر: 
من کل پست های این تاپیک رو خوندم هرکس به سلیقه خودش یه چیزی معرفی کرده. :ناراحت: 
همتون هم با هم اختلاف نظر دارید و نظر هم دیگه رو نقص میکنید(و آخر هم به یک نقطه نظر مثبت نرسیده اید)
یکی میگه کتاب های جعفر نژاد خوبه یکی دیگه میگه که نه
یکی میگه کتاب دیتل خیلی خوبه اون یکی میاد میگه خیلی پیچیده است من از خوندنش خسته شدم و اصلا به تازه کارها پیشنهاد نمیکنم.
نه خداییش خودتون سرتون گیج نرفت؟ :گیج: 
من که تو این تاپیک به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدم... :کف کرده!: 
حالا من هیچی فرض کنید یه تازه کارتر از من میخواد بیاد تو این تاپیک تا به جواب سوالش برسه آیا واقعا دچار سردرگمی نمیشه؟ :کف کرده!: 
(ببخشید که یه کم صریح حرف زدم)

----------


## Beginner Programmer

یه نکته ای هم که یادم رفته بود بگم اینه که خیلی اسپم میدید!
خیلی از دوستان بحث رو به بیراهه کشوندند فکر نمیکنم این گونه پست دادن برای سایت بزرگ برنامه نویس پسندیده باشه.
فرض کنید کسی تو گوگل همین مطلب رو سرچ میزنه و به این تاپیک میرسه آیا از خوندن این همه پست اسپم خسته نمیشه؟
(امیدوارم انتقاداتم سازنده باشه)

----------


## aros.kabir

با سلام 

دوستان عزیز بنده این تاپیک رو تقریبا 6 سال پیش باز کردم و الان اومدم دیدم ماشاا... چقدر پیش رفته جلو و هنوز دارن پست میدن و هنوز به نتیجه نرسیدن بچه ها .  :لبخند گشاده!: 
من خودم به شخصه بعد از این چند سال اینو متوجه شدم که برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی اگر هیچی از برنامه نویسی نمی دونین بهترین حالت اینه که برین کلاس تا متوجه بشین داستان از چه قراره . البته خیلی ها با خودخوان ( self study ) بهتر از کلاس یاد می گیرن . برای این افراد پیشنهاد می کنم از چند منبع استفاده کنن تا بهتر یاد بگیرن . استفاده از چند منبع یک مزیتی داره و اونم اینه که با چند روش و متد آشنا می شین و هر منبعی روی یک متدی بیشتر مانور می ده و شما با چند منبع می تونید از چند متد استفاده کنید و چند راه برای حل مسئله یاد بگیرین . 

شما شروع کنید به یادگیری خودتون متوجه می شید که چه کتاب یا منبع یا کلاسی برای شما بهتره ... اینارو همیشه تو مسیر یاد گیری خیلی بهتر متوجه می شید نسبت به زمانی که هنوز شروع نکردین ... *پس فقط از یک مسیر شروع کنید* اگه دیدین که با یادگیری شما متفاوته روش دیگه ای رو امتحان کنید . وقتی هدف یادگیری باشه آدم از راهی که شده یاد می گیره .* پس شروع کنید و از همین حالا شروع کنید و به فردا نندازین* .  :چشمک: 


همگی موفق باشید .

----------


## StandardCode

سلام به همگی

کتاب C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ ‏A Tour of . در ۱۸۰ صفحه زبان را خلاصه کرده. بیارنه استراس تروپ گفته که من از نوشتن این کتاب احساس افتخار میکنم.
و البته بیشتر به عنوان یک منبع خلاصه دم‌دست و سبک مطرح شده که تونسته این کار رو به خوبی انجام بده.
همواره از دو کتاب هم به عنوان بهترین کتب مرجع برای زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎ یاد میشه
C++‎‎‎‎‎ Primer
The Programming Language 4th Edition
بعضیها اولی رو ترجیح میدن و بعضیها دومی رو


برای C هم کتاب The C Programming Language 
ویرایش دوم هنوز بهترین و پرفروش ترین کتابه و بر اساس C89 در دویست‌ و‌ اندی صفحه بسته شده . بعد از خواندن این کتاب هم کتاب C nterfaces and impelementation توصیه میشه معمولا

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

یه کتاب آموزشی 1000 صفحه ای رو شاید 1 سال هم تموم نکنید. اما با فیلم آموزشی خیلی سریع تر پیش میرید و جذاب تره
پس چرا فیلم آموزشی معرفی نمیکنید؟

----------


## محسن=0

> یه کتاب آموزشی 1000 صفحه ای رو شاید 1 سال هم تموم نکنید. اما با فیلم آموزشی خیلی سریع تر پیش میرید و جذاب تره
> پس چرا فیلم آموزشی معرفی نمیکنید؟


چیزی که تو کتاب هزار صفه ای هست تو فیلم 1 ساعتی نیست.

----------


## matrix-program

> چیزی که تو کتاب هزار صفه ای هست تو فیلم 1 ساعتی نیست.


منکر حرفتون نیستم اما با هزار صفه کتاب ما یاد میگیرید چجوری کد بنویسید.اما با فیلم یاد میگیرید چجوری کد رو استفاده کنید!
علاوه بر اینکه با یه ساختار ذهنی و چیدن یه محیطی که توش گم نشید و از کجا شروع کنید به کجا برید و و و و و و اینا فقط با دیدن فیلم میسر هست
پیشنهاد من: reference های توابع و کتابخانه های مختلف + کتاب های *مختلف* + فیلم های *نامختلف* یعنی یه استاد انتخاب کنید و فیلم های اونو نگاه کنید چون طرز فکر و کد هر کسی فرق داره و هر کسی یه روشی استفاده می کنه و این طوری سردرگم می شید بیشتر

----------


## danyalbursin

دوستان من کتابخانه STL و یاد گرفتم و میخوام در زمینه های گرافیک و شبکه تخصصی ادامه بدم ولی هیچ منبع فارسی وجود نداره و هیچ کتاب انگیلیسی هم رایگان نیست! همه کتابهای خوب تو سایت Amazon هست که اونم باید بخریم و بدبختانه بازم نمیشه! چون از آمریکا به ایران نمیفرستند باید بره یه کشوره دبگه ای و از طریق کسی برات بیارن! به نظرتون باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟.

----------


## سوداگر

> دوستان من کتابخانه STL و یاد گرفتم و میخوام در زمینه های گرافیک و شبکه تخصصی ادامه بدم ولی هیچ منبع فارسی وجود نداره و هیچ کتاب انگیلیسی هم رایگان نیست! همه کتابهای خوب تو سایت Amazon هست که اونم باید بخریم و بدبختانه بازم نمیشه! چون از آمریکا به ایران نمیفرستند باید بره یه کشوره دبگه ای و از طریق کسی برات بیارن! به نظرتون باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟.


تقریبا تمامی کتب کامپیوتر توی سایت http://gen.lib.rus.ec که یه جورایی به روز تر از it-ebooks.info هست، به صورت رایگان پیدا میشه.

----------


## abbas_habibi

اگر منبع خوبی در زمینه سی پلاس پلاس می خواید می تونید به آموزش ++C سر بزنید 

 در ضمن این سایت در زمینه آموزش php فعالیت می کند حتما به آموزش های دیگه اش هم سر بزنید هم رایگانه هم خوب آموزش داده شده . 

من خودم برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی از این سایت استفاده کردم .

----------


## علی چمران

سلام پی دی افش رو دارید بفرستید

----------

